# 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?



## Pasknalli (27. August 2008)

*9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Stellt Euch mal vor ihr Zockt und könntet auch noch hören ob der Sound von oben rechts, unten links oder wo auch immer herkommt? Ich habe mir dazu Gedanken gemacht als ich letztens Far Cry gezockt habe und mich mit meiner Idee 9.1 und 13.1 Soundsystem an einige Hersteller gewendet die meinten - "Nein Danke". Doch mal ehrlich wie fändet ihr das? 

Technisch ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem. Und ich denke das sobald die erste Hardware das könnte, würden auch sogleich die Spiele-Schmieden sich da einklinken und diese Möglichkeiten nutzen.

Also ich fände das Super. Vor allem nach der ersten F.E.A.R online Session im Multiplayer wurde mir klar das es eine gute Idee währe.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Es fehlt da die Praxisnähe. Wer hat Platz für 14 Lautsprecher? Oftmals sind die Zimmer auch nicht so gebaut, dass man 14 Lautsprecher optimal hinstellen könnte. Zudem bedeutet jeder zusätzliche Lautsprecher mehr Kosten und im Endeffekt höhere Preise.

Das ist auch der Grund warum 7.1 Systeme sich immer noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein 2.000 € 5.1 System mehr Raumklang zaubern kann, als ein 7.1 oder 9.1 350€ Dreckding.

Ein weiterer Grund ist unser menschliches Gehör. Bei den meisten ist nach sieben Klangquellen ende. Und für meinen Hund würde ich das nicht anschaffen.

Was ich aber noch befürworten würde, wäre ein Lautsprecher über der Hörposition. Aber auch da frage ich mich "wohin mit dem Kabel?" Und Wireless ist keine Alternative. Zumindest nicht unter 2.000 €. Und das werden die meisten wohl nicht haben.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Ist doch geil , wenn man den Sound so extrem klar aus allen Teilen des Zimmers hört. Z.b. man wirft im Spiel eine Granate vor sich und vor einem auf dem Boden knallt es plötzlich! Wie im wahren Leben (wenn nicht sogar besser). 
Deswegen 13. 1 wäre toll!  Auch wenn ich Probleme hätte diese überhaupt hier unterzubringen


----------



## exa (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es fehlt da die Praxisnähe. Wer hat Platz für 14 Lautsprecher? Oftmals sind die Zimmer auch nicht so gebaut, dass man 14 Lautsprecher optimal hinstellen könnte. Zudem bedeutet jeder zusätzliche Lautsprecher mehr Kosten und im Endeffekt höhere Preise.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum 7.1 Systeme sich immer noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein 2.000 € 5.1 System mehr Raumklang zaubern kann, als ein 7.1 oder 9.1 350€ Dreckding.
> 
> ...



so siehts aus!!!


----------



## HeNrY (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Was bringen einem soviele Boxen, wenn die Klangqualität bzw. der Klirrfaktor für den Hintern ist? (Ja, ich höre gerne klassiche Musik ;P )


----------



## Pasknalli (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Also das mit dem Gehör ist nicht das Problem. das bekommt man schon geregelt ob etwas oben hinten oder oben unten oder wo auch immer ist. Und ich habe ein 5.1 System von Logitech für 50 Euro was mir beim Spielen und Filme schauen schon ausreicht. Andere haben Systeme für das zehn oder auch hundert fache. Das bleibt dann ja jedem selber überlassen. Den das Angebot an Boxen kommt von ganz alleine wenn das System vorhanden währe.  

Und was ist mit dem Platz für die Boxen? Jeder der schon ein 5.1 od 7.1 System hat muss doch nur mehr in die höhe und die Tiefe denken, denn da wo die Boxen stehen werden nun zwei aufgestellt - eine oben eine unten. Mit Außnahme des Center und des Subs. Ich habe sogar für mein 5.1 meine Möbel umgestellt, was sicherlich auch in jedem anderem Wohnzimmer schon geschehen ist um das "Kinofeeling" zu erhaschen.

Also ich bin dafür. Je nach konzeption könnten die Rear Boxen sogar direkt an den Bürostuhl gebastelt werden wenn es zu eng sein sollte im Zimmer.^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Wozu? Ich will mir mal nicht die Datenmenge für 10 oder 14 Kanäle vorstellen. Da brauchst ja gleich ne BlueRay voll nur mit dem Sound, wenn er in DTS True HD ist. Allein die Hardware um alle Kanäle einzeln anzusteuern wäre schon unmöglich. Und wer bitte nimmt nen Film mit 10-14 Kanälen auf? Ich fände doch eher ne Entwicklung Richtung Sound Simulation besser. Da brauch man nur nen guten Stereokopfhörer und schon gibts den perfekten Raumklang. Selbe Technik wäre mit einem normalen 5.1 Setup auch möglich.
Ich geh kaum noch ins Kino weil der Sound und Raumklang so derbe Müll ist. Da hast auch deine 20 Lautsprecher, die einfach mal so derbe supoptimal aufgestellt sind, selbt wenn man die optimale Sitzposition hat.


----------



## SoF (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

ich hab bei meinem 5.1 schon soviel kabelsalat, dass ich am liebsten wieder auf 2.1 umgestellt hätte ^^ nee also für mich wäre das nichts, bin eh nicht so der soundfanatiker...hauptsache ein paar brüllwürfel, aber bitte nicht mehr als 5stk davon


----------



## exa (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Gehör ist nicht das Problem. das bekommt man schon geregelt ob etwas oben hinten oder oben unten oder wo auch immer ist. Und ich habe ein 5.1 System von Logitech für 50 Euro was mir beim Spielen und Filme schauen schon ausreicht. Andere haben Systeme für das zehn oder auch hundert fache. Das bleibt dann ja jedem selber überlassen. Den das Angebot an Boxen kommt von ganz alleine wenn das System vorhanden währe.
> QUOTE]
> 
> eben nicht, siehe 7.1...


----------



## bobby (27. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

mir wäre noch ne schnelle tastatur lieber oder ne maus mit 5000 dpi bevor 13.1 soundsystem habe sehr gute 2.1 bin voll zufrieden und habe keine angst an gehör verlust


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wozu? Ich will mir mal nicht die Datenmenge für 10 oder 14 Kanäle vorstellen. Da brauchst ja gleich ne BlueRay voll nur mit dem Sound, wenn er in DTS True HD ist. Allein die Hardware um alle Kanäle einzeln anzusteuern wäre schon unmöglich. Und wer bitte nimmt nen Film mit 10-14 Kanälen auf? Ich fände doch eher ne Entwicklung Richtung Sound Simulation besser. Da brauch man nur nen guten Stereokopfhörer und schon gibts den perfekten Raumklang. Selbe Technik wäre mit einem normalen 5.1 Setup auch möglich.
> Ich geh kaum noch ins Kino weil der Sound und Raumklang so derbe Müll ist. Da hast auch deine 20 Lautsprecher, die einfach mal so derbe supoptimal aufgestellt sind, selbt wenn man die optimale Sitzposition hat.


 

??? Läuft dein Rechner noch mit Relais? ???


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> ??? Läuft dein Rechner noch mit Relais? ???


 
Was soll diese Aussage bitte? Sauer das ich bei deiner Idee mal die Grenzen zeige und sie somit nicht umsetztbar ist?
Diesen Aufwand wird sich keiner machen. Vorallem nicht wenn man mit 2 Lautsprechern schon vollen Raumklang simulieren kann. Der beste Beweis dafür ist immerhin dein Gehör. Der Mensch hört auch nur in Stereo und das Gehirn berechnet den Raumklang. Diesen Spieß musst du nur umdrehen und schon kannst du auf 2 Boxen bzw nem guten Kopfhörer perfekten Raumklang genießen.

Mit irgendwelchen niveaulosen Kommentare braucht du auch nicht ankommen. Ich bin Azubi zum IT-Systemelektroniker bei dem größten Telekommunikationsunternehmen Deutschlands. Mir brauchst du also keine Vorträge halten.


----------



## Bennz (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Ich wäre ja für 5.5 boxen oda 10.10 für voll bass. Teufel noch ma


----------



## Uziflator (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Bennz schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für 5.5 boxen oda 10.10 für voll bass. Teufel noch ma



Ein 5.5 Brauch ers recht weniger als ein 13.1 System. Mir reicht ein Gutes 2.1 System und mein Headset


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Ein sehr gutes 5.1 und fertig. Was soll man denn mit 9.1 oder 13.1? 

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, wären allein die Anschaffungskosten im Bereich eines Kleinwagens.


----------



## Fryman112 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

ich fänd das geil is doch dann realsound aber vieleicht doch besser 13.2


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Fryman112 schrieb:


> ich fänd das geil is doch dann realsound aber vieleicht doch besser 13.2



Wieso 13.2? 

Bässe kannst du ehh nicht orten da währe ein 2ter Sub nur bei sehr großen Räumen sinnvoll wie z.B. in Großraumkinos und den brauchst Du ja nicht im System zu integrieren, sondern nur dazuschalten.

Oder was meinst Du jetzt?


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Was soll diese Aussage bitte? Sauer das ich bei deiner Idee mal die Grenzen zeige und sie somit nicht umsetztbar ist?
> Diesen Aufwand wird sich keiner machen. Vorallem nicht wenn man mit 2 Lautsprechern schon vollen Raumklang simulieren kann. Der beste Beweis dafür ist immerhin dein Gehör. Der Mensch hört auch nur in Stereo und das Gehirn berechnet den Raumklang. Diesen Spieß musst du nur umdrehen und schon kannst du auf 2 Boxen bzw nem guten Kopfhörer perfekten Raumklang genießen.
> 
> Mit irgendwelchen niveaulosen Kommentare braucht du auch nicht ankommen. Ich bin Azubi zum IT-Systemelektroniker bei dem größten Telekommunikationsunternehmen Deutschlands. Mir brauchst du also keine Vorträge halten.




Nein nicht sauer. Warum denn?

Kann doch jeder seine Meinung haben. 

Ja das Gehirn errechnet aus den Schall-Laufzeiten unterschieden zwischen den Ohren die Position der Geräuschquelle. 

Doch warum kann ich dann nicht unterscheiden wo die Klangquelle ist?

Oder warum ist es technisch nicht machbar das System umzusetzen?

Warum sollte es unerschwinglich Teuer sein?

Weisst Du überhaupt wovon Du redest? Das kommt nämlich so rüber als ob dem nicht so ist.

Und der Satz 

"Ich bin Azubi zum IT-Systemelektroniker " 

Das ich nicht Lache. Dann lern mal noch schön. 

Ich bin Gott


(perfekter Raumklang mit Stereokopfhörer... rofl)


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Wieso 13.2?
> 
> Bässe kannst du ehh nicht orten da währe ein 2ter Sub nur bei sehr großen Räumen sinnvoll wie z.B. in Großraumkinos und den brauchst Du ja nicht im System zu integrieren, sondern nur dazuschalten.
> 
> Oder was meinst Du jetzt?



Bass ist ein bisschen allgemein oder? Sagen wir mal alles unter 100hz (eher 80hz) kannst du nicht orten. Stellst du die Trennfrequenz vom Sub höher (eben weil du ein paar billige Satelliten für die Mitten und Höhen hast) kannst du auch deinen Bass orten.

Zwei Subs sind durchaus sinnvoll.

Erstens weil durch die doppelte Anzahl (und dadurch gestiegene Membranfläche) der jeweilige Sub mit weniger Lautstärke spielen muss und dementsprechend präziser ist.

Und zweitens weil durch eine parallele Aufstellung Wellenmaximum und -minimum angeglichen werden. Bedeutet wenn du im Raum umhergehst, hörst du subjektiv den Bass immer gleich stark und nicht schwankend. (Hat was mit Luftbewegung zu tun). Dazu hätte ich bei Interesse noch einen Artikel von der HEIMKINO den ich dir und jeden Interessierten auch schicken könnte.



> Warum sollte es unerschwinglich Teuer sein?
> 
> Weißt Du überhaupt wovon Du redest? Das kommt nämlich so rüber als ob dem nicht so ist.


Warum unerschwinglich teuer? Wer auch immer ein entsprechendes Tonformat bereitstellen kann, will mit Sicherheit Geld sehen. Viel Geld. Was glaubst du kostet alleine das einfache Dolby Surround Tonformat, ja selbst für Dolby Stereo muss gezahlt werden und wer dann auch noch ein THX Siegel haben will ist endgültig im Hochpreissegment angekommen? Wer hat Geld 14 Microphone einzusetzen? Das typische Filmmicro kostet ca. 12.000 €. Das multipliziert mit 14 sprengt so manches Filmbudget.

Für jemanden der erst zwei Wochen hier ist, scheinst du ja viel Wirbel machen zu wollen. Vielleicht hilft ein Abstecher ins Hifi-Forum. Vielleicht findest du dort Erleuchtung...


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Allein dies zeigt mir ja schon wie überheblich du bist. Das soll hier aber nicht zum Battle werde, denn das ist unter meinem Niveau.
So erstmal zu der Frage warum das so teuer wird. Raumklangfetischisten sind meist auch sehr audiophil (so wie ich und einige andere auch hier im Forum). Genau aus diesem Grund würde sich keiner 14 0815 Boxen für je 20€ das Stück hinbaun, sondern ab so ca 100€ pro Satellit. Diese wären dann aber auch keine kleinen Brüllwürfel, denn guter Sound brauch seinen Platz. Wo wir bei einem weiteren Problem wären. Kaum ein Mensch hat schon die optimalen Räumlichkeiten um sich selbst ein 5.1 optimal aufzustellen. Wie soll das also bei 9.1 oder 13.1 werden? Den Platz hat so gut wie keiner. Vorallem da Audiophile besonders bei Musik auf ein Stereosetup mit Vollspektrum-Monitoren setzen. D.h. man würde bei Musik eh immer nur 2 gute große Monitore verwenden. So ist dann doch echt die Frage offen...wer soll 14 Lautsprecher ansprechen? Bringst du den Chipherstellern wie z.Bsp. C-Media bei wie man 14 einzelne Kanäle anspricht? Oder frag mal nen Hersteller von Recievern.
Tja nun hat man evtl. zwar ne 13.1 Anlage und nen Reciever der das unterstützt, doch wo bekommst du ne Quelle her? Meinst du es macht sich jemand die Arbeit das aufzunehmen? Ich sehs schon. Bei der Filmaufnahme hängen dann 13 Mikros rum und min 1 hängt immer im Bild. Toll wa? Die Umsätzung in einer Vituellen Welt, ob Film oder Game, ist nochmale ne Ecke schlimmer. Du must für jede Position des Blickfeldes neue Berechnungen durchführen. Von der Datenmenge ist schon garnicht erst zu reden. Aus diesem Grund gibt es z.Bsp. DTS True HD Tonspuren nur auf BlueRay und nicht auf DVD.

So und zu der alles entscheidenden Frage; ob man perfekten Raumklang auf Kopfhörern darstellen kann, geb ich dir mal folgendes.
Bitte, für die, die es noch nicht kennen. Kopfhörer aufsetzen (können normale InEars, 5.1 Kopfhörer oder normale Kopfhörer bzw Headset sein) und kein Setup benutzen

Virtual Haircut

Dies ist eine Aufnahme mit nur 2 Mikrofonen 
Toll was man mit so einem Simulationsalgorithmus machen kann, wa?

Ich hoffe dir vergeht nun das Lachen und dein Verstand meldet sich endlich mal.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

@ Pokerclock

Das mit den Lizenzen steht hier garnicht zur Debatte.

Und wenn Du 10 Subs an deine Anlage anklemmst. Deswegen hast Du trozdem nur Punkt 1 und nicht Punkt 2. Und einen zweiten Chanal für ein Punkt 2 System (also 2 SUBs zu entwickeln) währe wirklch nicht nötig da ein Sub für die Frequenzen da ist die ja nicht geortet werden können, darum wird ja auch nur ein Sub verwendet.

@ BloodySuicide

Jede Koordinate in einem 3D Raum hat doch schon eine Positionsangabe.

Im minimum würde bei einem 9.1 System was auf einem 5.1 aufsetzt ein zusätzliches Byte (ein nibble für vorn - ein nibble für hinten) ausreichen um die Lautsprecher anzusteuern. Hinzu kommen jedoch wie schon bei 5.1 vorhanden die Lautstärken und Effekte. Die Datenmengen die Du da beschreibst sind doch jetzt schon da und werden nur anders an die Boxen gesendet.

Und was die Hardware betrifft ist es ja soooooo unmöglich die Hardwarearchitektur zu designen, zwei weitere mimistereo Klinken anzubringen (bei 9.1) und die Platinen dementsprechend zu ätzen. 

Du musst noch viel lernen kleiner Padawan. Doch dafür solltest Du auch Nachdenken bevor Du den Mund aufmachst. 

Du hast definitive keine Ahnung wovon Du redest. Und deine Beschreibung mit den Mikrophonen ist super habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht ^^


----------



## SilentKilla (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Mehr als 7.1(2) ist Schwachsinn. Die Gründe dafür wurden schon genannt, mehr fällt mir dazu auch net ein.

Und ja man kann Raumklang mit einem Stereosetup simulieren, die Lautsprecher sollten dazu nur passend aufgestellt sein. Mit Kopfhörern wirkt die Sache nochmal wesentlich besser.

Wieso weiss ich das? Weil ich schon alles mal gehört habe.

Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich SilentHill mit meinem 2.1 System geguckt. Dabei habe ich Dolby Virtuel Speaker aktiviert. Zu meinem Erstaunen habe ich Hintergrundgeräuche tatsächlich von hinten wahrgenommen. Das lag aber nur daran, weil direkt hinter mir eine Steinmauer war. Sitzt man direkt vorm Rechner wirkt der Raumklang nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, weil die Tonreflexionen nicht so ausgeprägt sind.

Nun Kopfhörerbeispiel. Um Dolby Headphone wirklich mal vergleichen zu können, habe ich eine Szene aus Terminator 3 bei nem Kumpel mit ner echten 5.1 Anlage (Logitech Z-5500) gesehen/gehört. Direkt danach bei mir mit Sennheiser Stereo-Kopfhörer und Dolby Headphone. Die Ton Effekte waren genau die gleichen und auch an den gleichen Positionen. Der Algorithmus funktioniert also. In Spielen habe ich es noch nicht ausgiebig getestet. Aber Anno 1701 klang mit Dolby Headphone schon richtig gut, nur dass hier Raumklang Effekte net so zahlreich vorhanden sind.

Du siehst also, dass man auch mit einem Stereosetup Raumklang genießen kann und es keinesfalls ein Hirngespinnst von uns ist oder wir dir Märchen erzählen.

Außerdem sollte man sich vorher überlegen wat man schreibt und im Hinterkopf behalten, dass andere hier vllt Recht haben könnten, weil sie de facto mehr Erfahrung haben.

Und zu guter Letzt kann ich sagen, dass Musik in Stereo eh viel besser klingt.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Es darf auch niemand vergessen das vor allen Dingen bei einem Film für das Mehrkanalvergnügen die Abmischung eine sehr große Rolle spielt. Wenn der Mischer schon seine Arbeit nicht richtig macht oder nur für ein High End System abmischt kommt natürlich auch nicht überall was gutes bei raus.

Und je besser man den Raum kennt in dem man sich grade bewegt um so leichter fällt es eine genaue Positionsangabe zu machen. Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt muss das Ohr die Schall-Laufzeiten berechnen um herrauszufinden wo etwas klingt. Und wenn ich den Raum nicht kenne wird das nochmal erschwert weil mein Gehirn erst den Raum lernen muss.


Also ich habe Star Wars auf 5.1 geschaut und war begeistert. Erst das dröhnen vom Sub dann die Triebwerke des Sternenzerstörers auf den Rear Speakern und WUUUUUUSSSSSCHCHHHHHH rauchte er durchs Zimmer. Oder die Tie Fighter. HMA.

Der Vorteil bei Spielen ist doch das keine Abmischung in dem Sinne nötig ist. Wenn die Berechnungen stimmen für die Abstände zu der Spielerkoordinate bzw der Perspektive passt das.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Ich möchte doch mal darum bitten hier einen vernünftigen Ton anzuschlagen. 

Kleine -nicht ernst gemeinte- Gehässigkeiten sind ja noch teilweise mal lustig, jedoch ist hier ein Tonfall, welchen ich als "von oben herab" bezeichnen würde. 

Die betroffene(n) Person(en) werden sich schon angesprochen fühlen.

Danke


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> @ Pokerclock
> 
> Das mit den Lizenzen steht hier garnicht zur Debatte.


 

Ich denke schon das Lizenzen zur Debatte gehören. Spätestens wenn wir hier über Dolby, Filme und auch Spiele reden. Die Lizenzen machen einen nicht allzu kleinen Teil des Kaufpreises aus (DVDs, BluRay, Spiele).




> Und wenn Du 10 Subs an deine Anlage anklemmst. Deswegen hast Du trozdem nur Punkt 1 und nicht Punkt 2. Und einen zweiten Chanal für ein Punkt 2 System (also 2 SUBs zu entwickeln) währe wirklich nicht nötig da ein Sub für die Frequenzen da ist die ja nicht geortet werden können, darum wird ja auch nur ein Sub verwendet.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern was von zehn Subs geschrieben zu haben...

Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass du verstehst was ich geschrieben habe. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ein zweiter Kanal für <100hz schwachsinnig ist. Der Grund für den zweiten Sub waren die Angleichung der Wellenminima an die Wellenmaxima.

Und der Grund, dass nur ein Sub verwendet wird, sind wie so oft die Kosten und die Alltagstauglichkeit. Die meisten wissen nichts von Wellenmaxima und -minima. Das ein zweiter Sub aber audiophile Vorteile bringt ist unbestritten.

Im Anhang findest du Erleuchtung.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Und wo ist das dann Punkt 2?

Punkt zwei würde bedeuten einen extra Kanal für einen weiteren SUB bereitzustellen. 

Wozu brauchst Du den extra SUB Kanal? 

Du kannst doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und sagen es ist eine Orange. 

Nehmen wir mal an Du hast Punkt 2. 

Mit welchen Signalen würdest Du die beiden Punkt 2 SUB Kanäle beschicken?

Vieleicht verstehe ich Dich wenn Du mir das erklärst.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Es gibt da kein Punkt 2. Es gibt keinen Extrakanal. Das Signal wird einfach zum zweiten durchgeschliffen. Beide Subs geben den gleichen Ton von sich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Die Subs müssen eh synchron laufen, damit überhaupt der Effekt des harmonischen Basses erreicht wird. Wozu also nen extra Kanal? Es soll damit nur dieses aufdringliche Wummern verhindert werden.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Und wo ist das dann Punkt 2?
> 
> Punkt zwei würde bedeuten einen extra Kanal für einen weiteren SUB bereitzustellen.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht darum einen zweiten Sub Kanal anzusteuer, es geht darum einen 2. Subwoofer mit einem anderen Frequenzband laufen zu lassen, um dessen Potential besser ausspielen zu können. Manche Subs arbeiten in einem bestimmten Frequenzband besser als andere.

Außerdem sind mehrere Subs dazu da, wie Pokerclock schon erklärt hat, Interferenzen zu minimieren. 

Guck dir am besten mal folgenden Artikel von Areadvd an.


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> @ Pokerclock
> 
> Das mit den Lizenzen steht hier garnicht zur Debatte.
> 
> ...




gehts noch???

dafür das du in dem forum noch relativ unbekannt bist, reißt du hier ganz schön das maul auf...

anscheinend hast du keine ahnung wovon du redest, denn bloody ist bekannt in diesem forum als klangexperte, pokerclock hat auch schon so einiges von sich hören löassen, und du kommst jetz und willst gott spielen???

was wäre denn bitte ohne die lizenzen??? nix wär, kein ordentlicher raumklang, und die lassen sich das ordentlich entlöhnen, oder warum glaubst du is ne soundkarte die viele codecs kann gleich doppelt so teuer wie eine die nicht so viel kann, wegen der centbauteile bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Sag ich doch. Mehrere Lautsprecher x an einem Kanal heißt nicht gleich Punkt x.

Und zu dem Raumfeeling über 2 Boxen habe ich noch eine Frage:


"Wie Kann man mit 2 Stereo Boxen oben und unten simulieren?"

Mir kommt so der Verdacht das hier Dolby pro Logic, Dolby surround, dolby Digital und THX allesamt in einen Topf geworfen werden.

Ich rede auf alle fälle von echtem 9.1 oder/und  13.1


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



exa schrieb:


> gehts noch???
> 
> dafür das du in dem forum noch relativ unbekannt bist, reißt du hier ganz schön das maul auf...
> 
> ...


 
LOL

Was hast Du denn für ein Problem.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Gegenfrage! Wie schafft es dein Gehör mit nur 2 Ohren Oben und Unten zu unterscheiden?

PS: Es gibt ne Edit Funktion...du musst nicht 2x hintereinander posten.


----------



## Pasknalli (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Gegenfrage! Wie schafft es dein Gehör mit nur 2 Ohren Oben und Unten zu unterscheiden?
> 
> PS: Es gibt ne Edit Funktion...du musst nicht 2x hintereinander posten.


 
Das habe ich weiter oben schon Geschrieben. 

@ PS: Kommen gleich auch noch die Rechtschreibfehler? Warum schreibst Du dann nicht alles in einen Post?



Ich habe echt keine Zeit und Lust mehr mit Euch Experten hier zu debatieren. "Die Welt ist eine Scheibe."


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit das eigene Gehör zu täuschen. Man baue sich einfach ein Stereodreieck. Stelle die Lautsprecher rund 4m auseinander und setze sich mittig 4m entfernt davon. Dann stellt man das Radio an mit viel Gequatsche. Und ganz plötzlich kommen die Stimmen aus der Mitte, obwohl da kein Lautsprecher steht.


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Zeit und Lust mehr mit Euch Experten hier zu debatieren. "Die Welt ist eine Scheibe."



wie schön, mein abschließender satz:schau mal aufs umfrageergebnis, dann is alles gesagt...

aber du hast recht und ich meine ruhe...


----------



## Lexx (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*



Pasknalli schrieb:


> .. muss das Ohr die Schall-Laufzeiten berechnen


Das Ohr.. ? berechnen.. ?
Naja, was "Künstlern" alles so einfällt.. pfff

Dann kann ich ja mein Gehirn auf eBay versteigern *freu*, brauchs eh nicht mehr. 
Aber.. ob das wohl wer haben will.. ??
Na, irgendein Chinese wirds schon nehmen, der macht sich dann eine Suppe daraus.

(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war "Das Ohr" mal ein 
High-Fidelity-Magazin für den absoluten Exklusiv-Bereich..)

Um auf deine Abfrage zurück zu kommen: 
ich finde, das fällt in die Kategorie:
Erfindungen, die die Welt NICHT braucht.

Oder wenn uns mal per Gentechnik sage und schreibe 13.1 Ohren wachsen..
Geschweige denn von den Facettenaugen.. ich freu mich schon auf die Umfrage für die Bildschirmanzahl.. 



Pasknalli schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein Problem.


.. ein Problem namens Pasknalli..  ?

Pasknalli, hol's Balli, 
und ab zurück ins Körbchen...


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

@Lexx: Der letzte Satz muss aber auch nicht sein. 

Hier driftet es sonst ins Niveaulose ab.

Zum Thema wieder zurück:
Audiophile Menschen geben gewiss viel Geld aus, jedoch wissen auch diese Leute, was Sinn und was Unsinn ist. Egal ob im Verhältnis zur Technik oder des Geldes.

Ich selbst habe nur ein 4.1 System mit mehr oder minder guten Boxen (4x Magnat 150Watt, 1x Magnat 300Watt Sub) und komme damit zurecht. Hätte ich mehr Geld zur Verfügung würde ich mir eher ein höherwertiges 5.1 System kaufen, als ein -für mich- überflüssiges 9.1 bzw. 7.1.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Ich persöhnlich würde KEIN 9.1 Sys oder sowas kaufen ,da es Geldverschwendung ist ...so etwas kostet bestimmt ca.1000€ und soviel Geld gebe ich für so etwas nicht aus...
Da reicht mir mein Concept E vollauf


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

1000€ bezahlst du da eher für nen 08/15 Gerät  Ich würde eher mal 5.000 bis 10.000 rechnen mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2008)

*AW: 9.1 - 13.1 Soundsystem. Wie fändet Ihr das?*

Mir reicht meine 5.1 Soundanlage. die hat damals schon knapp 1500euro gekostet.


----------

